# Silsbee, TX - F Adult, Beauty, she is full of Love



## ibadkittyi (Oct 27, 2008)

Im not sure if this girl is pure or not so I listed her here for review. I received her picture in an email and just love her face! She is in Silsbee, TX. Contact Person is ACO Rowena Mitosinka at [email protected] if anyone can rescue her!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

The picture is awful. She could be just a very faded purebred.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

More pictures would make for a easier call but based on what we have I would say "probably pure"


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

Bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

Can we get more information on where she is?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

Gorgeous girl--


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

did some digging....

(jack is pretty handsome too)

http://www.cityofsilsbee.com/animalctrl.htm

ANIMAL CONTROL SILSBEE: office to leave a message is (409)-385-3535 
ROWENA: my PERSONAL cell number is (832)-746-1697 
Our city website is <<< http://www.cityofsilsbee.com >>>>


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

Silsbee is about 30 miles from me. If a rescue wants to commit to her and arrange transport, I will pull her and hold.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

anyone?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

Some please help her..


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

I can pull her and hold for transport. I just need a Rescue to step up and commit.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

no interest in this poor girl?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Silsbee,Tx-Beauty, Female-she is full of Love*

This girl has been adopted by a woman in Houston and Jack has a police officer and several other people interested in him.


----------

